# Potentially looking for someone to walk my dog for 2 weeks



## Bryski (May 29, 2012)

Hi
I am on holiday from the 8th Aug to the 23rd Aug and my parents are looking after my dog. He is a 7 months old border collie and i am a little concerned wether they could cope with all his walks, as you can imagine, he is quite lively. Is there anyone on here that lives in south manchester that offers a dog walking service?

I look forward to any replies.

Many Thanks
Brian


----------



## Bryski (May 29, 2012)

Hi All
I have now found a dog walker for when im on my hols.

Many Thanks
Brian


----------

